# Game 56: Pistons @ Heat (2/24/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 24th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Jamario Moon
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
James Jones
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Although we've been up and down lately, the Pistons have just been down. They've lost 6 games in a row.

Hopefully Moon starts. Diawara can add outside shooting, but when that's not falling, and it hasnt for all but 3 or 4 games, then he gives us nothing. I'd rather see what Dorell can give us right now as well.

DQ needs to figure out how to get a shot off. He cant go two games with only taking 1 shot.

Rebounding needs to improve. This has probably been our biggest problem all season long. We're now down to 38th in the league in rebounding and we've been getting crushed lately.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a bad feeling the Pistons are due for one.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Prince is going to murder our SF's!

If JO has another off night this game will get bad really quick.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wade should be able to play heroics in this one, plenty of wide open shots will be available off dribble drives and kicks


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm ok with Moon starting if all he does is catch lobs. Diawara at least plays better defense and doesn't take jumpers with 20 seconds left on the shot clock.

And this is coming from a guy who can't stand watching Diawara out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id like to see Dorell get some time soon with JJ out. I think its time he hot his feet wet with no clear starter at SF.

If not, Moon should start - Diawara should sit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting lucky that the teams around us are also playing badly. Philly just lost tonight and Atlanta is down 20 in Utah.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Not to mention every other team in the league has had to deal with injuries except for us which nobody would have believed coming into this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Not to mention every other team in the league has had to deal with injuries except for us which nobody would have believed coming into this season.


Yup, although a healthy James Jones would have helped us out a lot. Its just too bad that this is basically a lost season for him. Even if he does get back in a week or so, that shooting wrist wont be completely healed until next season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I refuse to believe Diawara is a set starter on our team.

A good shot at an important win here.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need to win this just to put us even further away from Detroit, who are in a slump, but with their team could easily switch that round very quickly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Last game at home Jermaine had 17 and 10. I expect a similar game out of him.

First of all we need to rebound the bloody basketball. We are getting smashed on the boards of late, its not good enough. We have guys who can board it, time for them to do.

I find it ironic that Spo is saying that the pressure on Wade to score is a 'concern' - but then plays Haslem 36 minutes a game and Beasley, the 2nd leading scorer, 24 minutes per game.

Time to let the kid loose, Spo. We wanna win? We need someone other than Wade to score and create.

Oh, and if Diawara starts...i think ill cry.

Get this joker on the bench where he belongs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm curious to see whether Jermaine will be consistantly inconsistent this year, or if he just had an off game the other day bc he was going against Dwight


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

^ new system,new players, and yes playing against dwight doesnt help...this will be my first game watching our new team(been out of town)...i think we just need to give them a few weeks to mesh....we'll be fine


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine said his 2nd game with the Heat, in which he put up 17 & 10, felt so much more comfortable than his 1st game, where he'd come off just 2 hours of practice with the team.

So hopefully he wasn't just making excuses for himself, and will pick up his play with the game tonight.

I think its fair to attribute that last game to Dwight and the fact that our entire team (minus Wade) didn't show up as a whole.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

is JO wearing a headband in the games?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> is JO wearing a headband in the games?


Nope. The no headband rule is still in effect.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd like to see Jermaine pull down 10+ boards, especially at home with the support, that'll help him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333

Nice pass by JO

Jo draws the foul on Stuckey


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JO with the flop. I like it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 2 JO for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13-11 Heat

Miami is playing much better after the slow start to the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333333

Finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits the J

Good to see


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-24 Detroit after 1

Pistons go on a 7-0 run after Wade goes out, to end the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 great drives by Beasley to get fouls. I like that he didnt settle for the jumper there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Was it just me or did AI just take 3 steps?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here we go with the rebounding again..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Beasley attacking the rim on back2back plays!

Keep it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hustle by Mario to get the offensive rebound and find Beasley for the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon with the steal and dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook is smoking. :fire:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

So, was there any real reason that Marion couldn't cut to the basket, getting the ball from Wade for easy layups/dunks every game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If Moon can keeping making the 3, he'll be starting in a few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally gets a FG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another 2nd chance basket for the Pistons..

Wade scores again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde hits again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-51 Miami at the half

A very even game so far.

Our D and rebounding still suck though so that's not good.

Too many turnovers in the 1st half for Miami.

Good to see DQ breaking out of his mini slump.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Waaay to many turnovers. We wanna win, we gotta cut them down.

Need more out of Chalmers also. He's our sparkplug.

Jermaine...cmon man, get some boards! you've had 1, 2 and 10 rebounds in your 3 games so far...and you have 1 at halftime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has hit 5 shots in a row


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How is Wade suddenly shooting over 50% :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just atrocious D to start the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits again. 6-6 since the 0-4 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario seems to draw 1 or 2 dumb fouls every game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook get hit in the balls _*again*_? Didn't someone get him before the all-star break?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, took forever for them to stop play.

DQ looks in serious pain.

OUCH! No wonder


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Iverson just ended the Cook family tradition


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't believe it took them that long to call a timeout...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 33333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Moon just needs to keep hitting that 3 and he's golden.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> I can't believe it took them that long to call a timeout...


We didn't call timeout, did we? I thought Spoelstra wanted us to foul and we didn't get the message for a while. EDIT: Nevermind, guess we did call a 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is a pretty good passer.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe someone called a 20 after the foul...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> I believe someone called a 20 after the foul...


Correct you are. I checked the play-by-play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

McDyess is 7-8...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

Heat up 10. Timeout Pistons


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat up 10, nice run here.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is a big game. Preserving Detroit's losing streak would be huge.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade has 6 TOs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade is now 8-8 since the 0-4 start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> This is a big game. Preserving Detroit's losing streak would be huge.


Did you hear their next 3 games? @Orlando, @New Orleans, @ Boston


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great play by 'khouba.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon is a beast in the air.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2TheMoon!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-68 Miami after 3

Very good 3rd quarter for the Heat. Wade with 11 and 4 in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Wade2TheMoon!


These 2 have hooked up more times then Wade and Shawn ever had, and its just been 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lets go Miami. How about for once you keep or raise this lead with Wade on the bench?

Good start!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what the hell was Mike doing there? Looked like he was just watching Mcdyess.

2 minutes in and the lead has been cut to 7 :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD

Wade with his 14th assist


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Beasley


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I loved how Wade looked for Beasley all the way after that block.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

beasley is acting beastley!!! block baby!!! doing it all rebounding, scoring


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Prince to get them that basket.

We just cant put that final dagger in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by JO!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That steal was so reminiscent of the steal that sealed the loss in Detroit.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This game can't end soon enough.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> This game can't end soon enough.


I was thinking the same thing...hopefully Wade knocks these down and we can string a few stops together...the clock can't move quick enough


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 dagger

:worthy:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

No Chris Quinn tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great win...another big game on Friday in Atlanta

Even up the season series with Detroit, could be big for tie breakers later in the year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO!

Wade with his career high 16th assist!

A game after setting his game high in scoring.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal finishes it off! It's always great to beat the Pistons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god for no Quinn.

Now all we need is to weed out Diawara (who wasnt terrible today, just average).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 103-91

30th win of the year. We've doubled our win total from last season

Wade :worthy: He's amazing


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Moon can hit that 3 with consistency he is going to be awesome for this team


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great to see DQ break out of his mini slump. Dont know what the hell was wrong with him in the last two games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Heat win 103-91
> 
> 30th win of the year. We've doubled our win total from last season
> 
> Wade :worthy: He's amazing


26 games left. If we go 15-11 we can triple our win total from last season. That'd be amazing.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

chairman5 said:


> wade should be able to play heroics in this one, plenty of wide open shots will be available off dribble drives and kicks


your welcome heat fans


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> 26 games left. If we go 15-11 we can triple our win total from last season. That'd be amazing.


That seems very realistic too. A 30 game imprvement is pretty amazing.

Obviously what the Celtics did last year was insane but they added two future hall of famers to make that regular season improvement.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Thank god for no Quinn.
> 
> Now all we need is to weed out Diawara (who wasnt terrible today, just average).


The sad thing is thats one of his better performances this year. We've all seen how Diawara is when he's medicore, and god forbid we'll ever see him at his worst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Did you hear their next 3 games? @Orlando, @New Orleans, @ Boston


How long until Michael Curry is fired? 7 straight losses now with those 3 games coming up..

Also, the Magic are getting killed in Chicago, after looking awesome at home against us.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Well we used an 8 man rotation pretty much. Seemed to work out well!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

am i going to get some rep yet???


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

No. Get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> am i going to get some rep yet???


are you serious?


no, you cant be.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> No. Get out of here!!!!!!!!!!!!


and here i thought no one in this site gave a rats @ss about Rep Power.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am glad we won, but I feel bad for the Pistons. I love Allen Iverson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lil' Wayne was at the game with the Wade bandaid, or the "band-Wade" as Wade called it


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can somebody explain to me what rep is since it was brought up. How do I get it, and what are those green dots that are two different colors??


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> are you serious?
> 
> 
> no, you cant be.


but what if, what if?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Can somebody explain to me what rep is since it was brought up. How do I get it, and what are those green dots that are two different colors??


The rep is reputation power. If you agree with someone's post you could "rep" them by clicking on this thing>









It used to show how good of a poster you are but that was before the "rep me and i'll rep you back" and the "post in here and i'll rep you" threads began.

As for the dark green boxes..I have no idea.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Got it, just gave you rep for that. I wish the points were much smaller, it seems like you get 100,000 everytime somebody presses that button. Maybe like 10 points every time instead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris Perkins is a nimrod, here are his thoughts:

—Chris Quinn, perhaps the most consistent bench player all season (the most consistent, not the best), didn’t play Tuesday. Hmmm…

—By the way, the Heat used a three-man bench of Michael Beasley, Jamario Moon and Daequan Cook (center Joel Anthony only played three minutes). If the Heat elects to continue that trend during its playoff push it would be relying on a rookie (Beasley) and two second-year players (Cook and Moon) to do the heavy lifting off the bench. Scary.

:|


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Chris Perkins is a nimrod, here are his thoughts:
> 
> —Chris Quinn, perhaps the most consistent bench player all season (the most consistent, not the best), didn’t play Tuesday. Hmmm…
> 
> ...


Quinn leads the league in assist to turnover ratio. Not saying he's a good player, but on a team with Wade, a guy who doesn't make mistakes, and hits open shots isn't such a bad thing to have.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Lil' Wayne was at the game with the Wade bandaid, or the "band-Wade" as Wade called it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Chris Perkins is a nimrod, here are his thoughts:
> 
> —Chris Quinn, perhaps the most consistent bench player all season (the most consistent, not the best), didn’t play Tuesday. Hmmm…
> 
> ...


:laugh: as if playing Quinn and Anthony or Jamaal would make it less scarier. 

What a *******


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Got it, just gave you rep for that. I wish the points were much smaller, it seems like you get 100,000 everytime somebody presses that button. Maybe like 10 points every time instead.


I believe the more rep power you have, the more you give to someone once you rep them.

Thanks for the rep. I'd rep back but I "must spread reputation around before giving it to myst again" eace:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Lil' Wayne was at the game with the Wade bandaid, or the "band-Wade" as Wade called it


.. :no:


Nice win tonight! :admin:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice win again tonight, Wade is just immense. I feel sorry for Detroit, 7 game losing streak, then they get those next 3 games? Ouch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn little Wayne has some crazy teeth.

And the "Band Wade" is the dumbest thing, but if it works for DWade, it works for me.

Nice win tonight against a hungry opponent. We needed this, good to see the guys step up..and best of all, No Quinn!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

myst said:


>


lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty much.










I mean, I knew JO's knees were bad...but I didnt realise he was practically robocop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is this the exact moment that DQ got hit in the nuts? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol: 

Wow at the JO pic, I'm glad he wears them and all, but that's a hell of a lot of protection.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

AI swung that left elbow right into DQ's... little DQ's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has put up 2k9 type numbers since the all star break.

36 ppg on 56%, 11 asts, 5 rbs, 2 stls, 1.3 blks

And probably most important 94% from the free throw line (43/46), after being very inconsistent from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is amazing.

Oh, and Quinn leads the league in assists/TO because he barely is trusted with the ball. When he does handle and pass, he always makes the safe pass. He knows any turnovers he makes are amplified by his lack of PT, so he plays carefully. I dont think that stat means much in the big picture. He's not good enough.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> Wade is amazing.
> 
> Oh, and Quinn leads the league in assists/TO because he barely is trusted with the ball. When he does handle and pass, he always makes the safe pass. He knows any turnovers he makes are amplified by his lack of PT, so he plays carefully. I dont think that stat means much in the big picture. He's not good enough.


Amount of minutes has nothing to do with assist/to ratio, it's like FT%. If I said he has the least amount of turnovers, then yes, that would have to do with how much he plays, but this is a ratio. If you are going to say that he doesn't have enough minutes to make turnovers, then he wouldn't play enough minutes to make assists. I'm not sure if I'm explaining this clearly, but percentages are not based on how much time you play.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No, you misunderstood what I said. Quinn is more careful with the ball because he knows his lack of playing time will cause his mistakes to be more glaring then they are for Dwyane or Mario. As I said, his lack of playing time amplifies his mistakes.

My point is that stat is not all that impressive with Quinn when the big picture is considered. When J-Will was on top of that list a few seasons ago, that was something. He was our starting PG, and known to be somewhat reckless with the ball. For Quinn, its a bad thing that his carefulness is his best attribute.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm surprised he even has a turnover on the season with the way he plays. Dude doesn't pass the ball unless he's handing it off like a QB to a running back. I love his "wait 10 seconds to make an already easy pass" pet move.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How did Beasley play aside from the one dunk they showed on Sportscenter? How did he do against true brutes like like McDyess and Maxiell?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> How did Beasley play aside from the one dunk they showed on Sportscenter? How did he do against true brutes like like McDyess and Maxiell?


He had four or five rebounds in traffic that he pulled down with authority. Another nice block this game as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The most impressive part of Mike's game was his rebounding. I hope whatever he did differently for this game can continue. His pick and roll D was pretty good too, especially in the 4th.

But he did wear out at the end of the game. Wade was looking to him a lot late in the 4th, but he just looked a bit fatigued.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

myst said:


> Amount of minutes has nothing to do with assist/to ratio, it's like FT%. If I said he has the least amount of turnovers, then yes, that would have to do with how much he plays, but this is a ratio. If you are going to say that he doesn't have enough minutes to make turnovers, then he wouldn't play enough minutes to make assists. I'm not sure if I'm explaining this clearly, but percentages are not based on how much time you play.





Jace said:


> No, you misunderstood what I said. Quinn is more careful with the ball because he knows his lack of playing time will cause his mistakes to be more glaring then they are for Dwyane or Mario. As I said, his lack of playing time amplifies his mistakes.
> 
> My point is that stat is not all that impressive with Quinn when the big picture is considered. When J-Will was on top of that list a few seasons ago, that was something. He was our starting PG, and known to be somewhat reckless with the ball. For Quinn, its a bad thing that his carefulness is his best attribute.


But isn't that a good quality? I know he really isn't creating many plays for himself or his teammates, but at least he isn't giving it to the other team. There are plenty of teams who'd love a guy to play 10 minutes off the bench and not be the cause of turnovers.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

yes and no... They end up taking a bad shot with 3 seconds left on the shot clock many times because he just dribbles around the entire time doing nothing.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't have much of a problem offensively with Quinny, Im sure there's better offensive options as backups out there but for the meantime he's alright. He looks good some games, bad others, but he's a back-up , the fact that he takes care of the ball is a good thing IMO from a 2nd stringer. 

Defensively is where he gets killed, he just can't guard anybody it seems. and THAT is the problem. 

I guess everybody just replaced the hate for Banks w/ Quinn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a cold-blooded killer right there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No I never liked Quinn. I gave him a chance this year. For a little while it seemed like he'd warrant it, but then he went back to regular ol' C-Quinns.


----------

